
The Seattle Minimum Wage Study - jseliger
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2017/06/seattle-minimum-wage-study.html
======
WhiteOwlLion
[http://www.epi.org/publication/the-high-road-seattle-
labor-m...](http://www.epi.org/publication/the-high-road-seattle-labor-market-
and-the-effects-of-the-minimum-wage-increase-data-limitations-and-
methodological-problems-bias-new-analysis-of-seattles-minimum-wage-incr/)

[quote]The study excludes an important group of workers, representing roughly
40 percent of the workforce: those working for employers with businesses in
multiple locations. By omitting all multi-location businesses, such as chains,
in Seattle, the authors bias their results toward showing job loss if there
has been a shift in employment from small, single-location establishments
toward larger firms with multiple locations.[/quote]

